# Broadcom BCM4312 Wireless Network Card on FreeBSD 11.1



## vince66 (Sep 20, 2018)

Where is the problem ?

I show step-by-step the configuration process I followed.


*BACKGROUND.*

I want set-up the Broadcom BCM43131 PCI wifi network card.
I retrieved this information  using pciconf -lv


*STEP 1 - Installation of the required driver:*

/usr/ports/net/*bwn-firmware-kmod*

*STEP 2 - Instruct FreeBSD to load modules into the kernel during boot by adding the following lines to /boot/loader.conf*

siba_bwn_load="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"
// bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"                                          // If you don’t have the Broadcom BCM4312 low power model.

*STEP 3 - Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf:*

wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"

*STEP 4 - Create the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file to setup WiFi details:*

network={
ssid="YOUR WIFI NETWORK"
psk="YOUR WIFI PASSWORD"
}

*STEP 5 - Reboot the system with shutdown -r now.*

*The WI FI doesn't work.*


Bye Bye Guys !!!!!!


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 20, 2018)

What is the output of `dmesg | grep bwn` and `ifconfig wlan0 up scan`.


----------



## vince66 (Sep 20, 2018)

Martin Paredes said:


> dmesg | grep bwn


I've run it without results. Nothi ng appears running it.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 21, 2018)

I ask to confirm that the firmware is loaded, `dmesg` contain info of driver attached to devices.

if nothing appear, that means that the device has no driver attached, it can't be used.


----------



## vince66 (Sep 21, 2018)

Martin Paredes said:


> if nothing appear, that means that the device has no driver attached, it can't be used.



I'm agree with you, but I've installed the driver bwn (it seems the correct driver for the network card).
For this reason it is very strange.

Maybe is the wrong driver ?

I'll repeat the installation today

Thanks.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 21, 2018)

Just to validate what cards are recognized by FreeBSD, what's the output of `ifconfig`


----------



## vince66 (Sep 22, 2018)

pyret said:


> This is also your third post asking the same thing.


Hello.
Please, can you kindly tell me if your solution proposal really regards the cards: 
Broadcom BCM43131 PCI wifi network card or the Broadcom BCM43142 PCI wifi network card ?

That is: have you at least one installed on your PC ?

In this forum there are no SOLVED threads (and, consequently, solutions). 

However .... I'll try again.



pyret said:


> sysutils/b43-fwcutter



I've followed the steps you wrote, however I didn't install the above port: sysutils/b43-fwcutter ------> I have not found any reference to it, not even on the manufacturer's website !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK ... thanks very much.

I'll try again ....

Surely I will not post the fourth thread. I prefer to change laptop.

It's too much expensive in time install a non standard drive. It is not a practice that can be applied during a job to be done in real time.


----------

